# How I rate my Pax



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

1-3 stars> I NEVER WANT YOU IN MY CAR AGAIN EVER!!!!

4 stars > decent trip > is ready on curb > don't mind having in my car

5 stars > good trip > tips well > don't care if I have to wait or make stops


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

What if they want to play Arabic music through your cars system.? And you can't sync there phone to it? At least it wasn't rap or country. 3*


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

Anyone noticed sometimes being required to rate pax twice recently? I took advantage of this a few times and gave them 5 while they watched and a lower score after they where gone.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Crossing county lines will do that.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> What if they want to play Arabic music through your cars system.? And you can't sync there phone to it? At least it wasn't rap or country. 3*


1


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Crossing county lines will do that.


Really? Crossed a lot of county lines this weekend it expains it. Know any reason why it does that?


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> 1-3 stars> I NEVER WANT YOU IN MY CAR AGAIN EVER!!!!
> 
> 4 stars > decent trip > is ready on curb > don't mind having in my car
> 
> 5 stars > good trip > tips well > don't care if I have to wait or make stops


Tips well? So its not the tips or lack of tips that bother you it's the amount of the tip or better yet the amount you make and that's not the passengers fault what a troll

Better change the strike commands. You don't want to tip option you want a tip well option


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

William1964 said:


> Tips well? So its not the tips or lack of tips that bother you it's the amount of the tip or better yet the amount you make and that's not the passengers fault what a troll
> 
> Better change the strike commands. You don't want to tip option you want a tip well option


William... I (unlike most of you guys) have no problem making tips. I don't need a tip button or jar for that matter. I consistently walk away with $40 a day per 8 hours. Roughly 37% of my rides tip anywhere from 1 to $60. Any questions?


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> 1-3 stars> I NEVER WANT YOU IN MY CAR AGAIN EVER!!!!
> 
> 4 stars > decent trip > is ready on curb > don't mind having in my car
> 
> 5 stars > good trip > tips well > don't care if I have to wait or make stops


This is pretty similar to mine.

5* = Good trip, tips, and I am fine with waiting or making stops
4* = Good trip, but customer did not tip (I still 5* in rare instances to non-tippers)
3* = Nothing good, but nothing horrible. Probably made me wait 3-4 minutes 
2* = Warning to other drivers that this one is a pain and be prepared
1* = Warning to other drivers that this one is a pain and not worth picking up again


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Crossing county lines will do that.


I've had this happen a lot lately, too and I don't think it's becaues I was crossing that many county lines.


----------



## Txponygirl (Oct 4, 2015)

I really like some of these ideas and will start doing the same.

Question: On my 3rd or 4th rider when I started (I rated every good ride a 5 not knowing all this great information shared) The trip was good, no wait time, had me make a stop to the convenience store (no biggie), but no tip. Would you rate that rider as a 4 or a 3 as you made a stop for them but they didn't tip you?


----------



## Drewsouth (Jul 20, 2015)

no tip = 1 star not ready = 1 star less than 5 miles = 1 star opposite = 5 star


----------



## DrivingWhileSwagged (Oct 5, 2015)

I used to just rate everyone a 5, i figured what comes around goes around, but screw that.

If you're a ******, drunk off your ass, yelling at people at the window (villanova students I'm looking at you) want to jam 5 riders in the car, want me to listen to your b.s. political opinions, ask where the free snacks are (sorry this isn't the bread line, foh), ask me to go a different way, i do it, than ***** when it takes longer, speak in a condisending tone, etc. Well you're getting a 1. 

Everyone else gets a 5, no gray area here.


----------



## DrivingWhileSwagged (Oct 5, 2015)

A 1. Just because **** em.



Txponygirl said:


> I really like some of these ideas and will start doing the same.
> 
> Question: On my 3rd or 4th rider when I started (I rated every good ride a 5 not knowing all this great information shared) The trip was good, no wait time, had me make a stop to the convenience store (no biggie), but no tip. Would you rate that rider as a 4 or a 3 as you made a stop for them but they didn't tip you?


----------



## Txponygirl (Oct 4, 2015)

DrivingWhileSwagged said:


> A 1. Just because **** em.


To me that's a bit harsh, but I hear ya and I'm still learning. I was thinking a 3 actually because it was not a far trip at all as well. I was rating the riders as they left the car, but I know now to wait until I'm on my way and stop around the corner to do my rating.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Txponygirl said:


> I really like some of these ideas and will start doing the same.
> 
> Question: On my 3rd or 4th rider when I started (I rated every good ride a 5 not knowing all this great information shared) The trip was good, no wait time, had me make a stop to the convenience store (no biggie), but no tip. Would you rate that rider as a 4 or a 3 as you made a stop for them but they didn't tip you?


I did the same when I started. 5* for everyone, but then I realized if we 5* someone who tips $20 on a $6 fare and someone who tips 0 on a minimum fare but was polite, it confuses us drivers as they really shouldn't be rated the same. I wish I could 6* the ones who tip well, oh well. They would be automatic pick ups from any distance (for me).

When people ask if I can stop at gas station or liquor store etc. I usually say something along the lines of:

Well, I normally don't make stops just because we as drivers miss other calls from people trying to get home(pings, but I say calls because it makes more sense to them) by sitting and waiting. But, sometimes people will offer a cash tip to wait since they know we don't make much waiting (less than $1 for a 5-minute wait) and then I am okay with waiting.

Things to consider:

Don't "ask" for a tip, but the pax need to know we don't make anything while waiting (hardly anything) and we are giving up potential calls by waiting. We only get paid while the wheels are spinning. We are a driver service, not a waiting service.

Also, consider time. If it's 2 am and your last ride I wouldn't mind. Likewise, if it's 6 PM and my first I wouldn't mind. But if it's during bar rush (10pm-2am) then I mind lol

As for the scenario you mentioned above, I would rate them a 4* because you didn't tell them the above script lol 3* if they still insisted and then didn't tip at the end.


----------



## Txponygirl (Oct 4, 2015)

Things to consider:

Don't "ask" for a tip, but the pax need to know we don't make anything while waiting (hardly anything) and we are giving up potential calls by waiting. We only get paid while the wheels are spinning. We are a driver service, not a waiting service.

Also, consider time. If it's 2 am and your last ride I wouldn't mind. Likewise, if it's 6 PM and my first I wouldn't mind. But if it's during bar rush (10pm-2am) then I mind lol

As for the scenario you mentioned above, I would rate them a 4* because you didn't tell them the above script lol 3* if they still insisted and then didn't tip at the end.[/QUOTE]

I see your point. This was at 9 pm just starting the surge and it was my 1st rider to ever ask me to make a stop and he was going to the bar area downtown. He had no choice but to use Uber has he told me he had 2 DUI's and he fell asleep behind the wheel twice. I told him he had an angel watching over him and that he was lucky. I think since I didn't wait all that long at the store (looking back again now) that a 4 would have been better, but I gave him a 5 as I didn't know any of this rating stuff. Thanks for the advice JMBF831. I appreciate your input.


----------

